# زوجتي تسعدني .......



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2009)

قال زوج سعيد :​ 
زوجتي تسعدني​ 
فهي تتسامح ولم تحاول أن تزعجني يوماً ، ولما كانت تعتز بشخصيتها 
فأنها تتقبل شخصيتي بكل ما فيها ...​ 
لذلك لا تشاكس ولا تعتب ولا تزعجني بأسئله مثل هذه :
لماذا لم تفعل هذا ؟
لما تريد أن تفعل هذا ؟
وهكذا من نوع تلك الأسئله ...​ 
كما إنها لا تحاول أن تسيطر علي عملي وتسيرتي فيه 
أو تختار لي أصدقائي​ 
زوجتي لا تتجسس عليا ولا تحاول جري الي الكرم اذا كنت عزوفاً عنه...​ 
لا تطلب مني تقريراً كل يوم عن المكان الذي كنت فيه ...
ولماذا ؟ ومتي ؟ ومع من ؟ ​ 
لها أفضل أذان لسماعي ... وهي ليست ثرثاره ولا تفتح رسائلي
ولا تدس يدها في جيوبي وتأخذ ما فيها ...​ 
كما أنها لا ترهقني بطلب المال​ 
وأنا لست سجينها كما أنها أيضا ليست سجاني​ 
أجد فيها الفهم والدفء والحنان والحب والتسامح والرضا​ 
إني أحيا حياة سعيده معاها​ 

*************************​ 



عزيزتي الزوجه كوني لزوجك ...​ 
ذكيه وحكيمه ، أنيقه ، كوني أم وزوجه ، 
أخت وأبنه ، عاشقه وحبيبه وصديقه​ 
كوني له كل الحياة​ 

فالحياة الزوجيه مفتاح نجاحها في يديك أنتي​ 

اتمني حياة زوجيه سعيده لكل المتزوجين​ 



صلوا من أجلي​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> كوني له كل الحياة
> 
> 
> فالحياة الزوجيه مفتاح نجاحها في يديك أنتي
> ...



موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع 

كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا 

انا كمان اتمنى حياه سعيده  لكل المتزوجين 

واللى سوف يقبلوا على الزواج

شكرااااااااااااااا يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

ربنا يسعدك يارب 
​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا

للموضوع الرائع جدا

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايه يابت المواضيع الجامدة دى 

واحلى تقيم لاحلى نيفين فى الدنيا ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع ​
> 
> كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا ​
> انا كمان اتمنى حياه سعيده لكل المتزوجين ​
> ...


 

ميرسي يا اجمل كاندي علي مشاركتك
وتواجدك العطر وتشجيعك
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## سور (12 نوفمبر 2009)

كل كلمة جاءت فى موضوعك صحيحة جدا وذلك عن اختبار
فانا بقول معاكى لكل زوجة 
خلى بيتك مصدر فرح لزوجك مش نكد ومشاكل
موضوع رائع نيفين
الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

كلام اكثر من رائع  

وموضوع جميل ومفيد
تسلم الايادي​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا نيفين

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الرائع
والذى يستحق التقييم
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> 
> للموضوع الرائع جدا​
> 
> ربنا معاكم​


 

الاروع اشراقك الدائم 
وتواجدك العطر
يسعدني مرورك
استاذي الغالي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه يابت المواضيع الجامدة دى ​*
> 
> 
> _*واحلى تقيم لاحلى نيفين فى الدنيا *_​


 

ايه الناس اللي دخله تقر دي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميله عيل مشاركتك
وتقييمك 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> كل كلمة جاءت فى موضوعك صحيحة جدا وذلك عن اختبار
> فانا بقول معاكى لكل زوجة
> خلى بيتك مصدر فرح لزوجك مش نكد ومشاكل
> موضوع رائع نيفين
> الرب يباركك


 

ميرسي يا قمره
علي مشاركتك المميزه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> كلام اكثر من رائع ​
> 
> وموضوع جميل ومفيد
> 
> تسلم الايادي​


 

الاجمل مرورك العطر يا مورا
اسعدني تواجدك 
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------

